# هل الشباب اصبح كاذب فى مشاعرة؟؟



## artamisss (10 ديسمبر 2005)

ا جماعه انا من مدة طرحت مشكله بيواجهها الشباب فى فترة الجامعه وهى مايسمى الحب وكتير من البنات بتفتكر ان الشاب اللى مرتبطه بيه دة هو حبها وبيحبها فعلا 
لكن تفوق بعد التخرج تلاقى نفسها لاكان بيحبها ولا حاجه وضيعت وقتها ومشاعرها هدر 
فا ممكن سؤالى دة يجاوب عليه الشباب ياريت يعنى 

هل الشااااااااب فى سن الجامعه ممكن يكون صادق فى مشاعرة ولا لاء؟ واذا كان كدة ايه الدلائل الملموسه على كدة 
ياريت تجاوبوا؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (11 ديسمبر 2005)

طبعا المسألة هنا نسبية و تعتمد على نوع الشاب, لكن عامة العلاقات تتكون في الجامعة, فليس بالضرورة النظر الى المسألة بالطريقة التشائومية بل بالعكس, على الشاب او الشابة ان يكونوا حكيمين و يحسنون الاختيار, فالحب واضح والشخص يمكنه اه يعرف بسهولة صدق الجانب الاخر


----------



## ميرنا (11 ديسمبر 2005)

مفيش حاجه اسمها حب يجماعه صدقونى فى حاجه اسمها يحترمك ويجى يتقدم لكن غير كده مش بقتنع اما عن فترت الجامعه ضئيل جدا لما حد بيتقدم لصحبته لانه بيكون لسه مكونش نفسه لكن حب مفيش


----------



## Michael (11 ديسمبر 2005)

بالنسبة لكلام ميرنا 
كلامك موافق علية
وزى ما انت قوليتى الاول اعجاب وبعدين اهتمام وبعدين الداهية الى اسمة الحب
ولما بعض الشباب يتخرجوا ويشوفوا البنات الى برة الجامعة احوالهم ازاى يبتدوا بيصوا على النوعية دى
وبالنسبة لسؤال اترتميس نعم


----------



## Coptic Man (13 ديسمبر 2005)

*اهلا بيكي يا اخت ديانا معانا في المنتدي

بالنسبة لسؤالك فا ده حسب الشاب والبنت ممكن يكون الولد بيعاملها كا اخته وهي تعيش الوهم انه بيحبها 
وفيه ولاد بيتسلوا وبيحبوا لمجرد الحب وكذالك البنات ممكن تلاقيهم يرموا شباكهم علي ولد لمجرد انهم يشعروا انهم محبوبين ويتحبوا هوه الموضوع مشكلة فعلا بس الذكي هوه اللي يعرف يفرق ومش ينخدع بسهولة 
وبالنسبة للحب ايام الجامعة انا عن نفسي مش معترض عليه بس لو كان الولد قد المسئولة والبنت مستعدة تنظره سنة او اثنين واعرف كتير حالات ناجحة *


----------



## artamisss (14 ديسمبر 2005)

ميرسى جدا يا جماعه انكوا اهتميتوا واقلتوا رائيكوا  وبالنسبه للاخ مايكل   انت جاوبت على سؤالى ان الشاب اصبح كاذب فى مشاعرة  يبقى معنى كدة  ان حتى لو فى ولو نسبه ضئيله جدا  صادقين  البنات برضه مش هاتثق  فيهم  لانها هاتاخد بجمله الموضوع ان كلهم كدابين 
يبقى هنا مش هانقول البنت تتبع احساسها  لكن هايكون فى ظواهر تؤكد وتفرق بين  الشاب الجاد والشاب اللعوب ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Michael (14 ديسمبر 2005)

معلش حصل لبس 
انا قصدى بنعم
ان ايوة فى شاب فى سن الجامعه ممكن يكون صادق فى مشاعرة وانا كنت واحد منهم من الاخر


----------



## ميرنا (14 ديسمبر 2005)

لازم حد ينفض التانى واللى بيتنفض ده بتاثر عليه جدا جدا وبتسيب اثر زى الزفت


----------



## Michael (14 ديسمبر 2005)

مظبوط

بس لو كانت تستاهل

بس الحقيقة ورغم كدة برضة بتاثر عليه جدا جدا وبتسيب اثر زى انيل من الزفت


----------



## nabil (14 ديسمبر 2005)

الحقيقة تفوق النقاش قد يعيش الشاب اثناء الفترة الجامعية قصة حب وقد تكون بهدف الرتباط او مشاعر صادقة والبعض الاخر قد يكون نوع من التسلية ولاكن النوع الاول وهو الصادق ........ترى ماذا يحدث بعد التخرج ؟؟؟؟؟
1- لا نعلم هل ظروف هذا الشاب هل هو اهل للزواج ام لا فقد يكتشف الحقيقة بعد التخرج وهي .
- غير مؤهل ماديا    .
- غير مؤهل معنوياً .
- قد يجد نفسة في موضع مسئولية لم يكن يشعر بها اثناء الدراسة.
* بطبيعة الحال ان الوضع اثناء الدراسة يختلف بنسبة 100% عن بعدة وهي الحقيقة التي لا يدركها الا بعد التخرج .
والان ما الحل ان الشاب الصادق في حبة للفتاة اثناء اثناء الدراسة يكون صريح جداَ مع هذة الفتاة ويجب عليهم معرفة الظروف التي يمكن ان تمر بهم بعد التخرج هل هو الانفصال  ؟؟؟ام التخطيط؟؟ ام ماذا......؟؟


----------



## †gomana† (14 ديسمبر 2005)

موضوع جميل جدا يا ديانا تخلى كل شاب وفتاة فى نقاش وحوار وتفكير باستمرار

بس صدقينى مافيش حاجة اسمها حب اثناء الجامعة لان اكيد الولد بيبقى قدامه مشوار طووووووووووووووووويل جدا فى حياته 

اقصد بعد مايتخرج فى جيش وفى شغل ومش معقول يعنى بابى هايديلوا فلوس عشان يتجوز مش صح خالص صح

يعنى بعد الجامعة عشان الولد كدة يفكر فى الجواز بيبقى قدامه تقريبا 4 او 5 سنين عشان يرتب نفسه 

والدنيا كمان غليت وعقبال مايتجوز يكون قطر الجواز عدى وعنس او هاجر من البلد


----------



## ميرنا (14 ديسمبر 2005)

والان ما الحل ان الشاب الصادق في حبة للفتاة اثناء اثناء الدراسة يكون صريح جداَ مع هذة الفتاة ويجب عليهم معرفة الظروف التي يمكن ان تمر بهم بعد التخرج هل هو الانفصال ؟؟؟ام التخطيط؟؟ ام ماذا......؟؟ 

انا مش معاك المفروض لو مش ضامن ظروفك يبقى متقولهاش علشان متقولش انها جرحتك وباعتك ومرحله الجامعه مش حب لانك فيها بتشوف شخصيات كتير فى بنات بتعجب بطريقتها لكن حب موضوع فاشل انصحك تدور بعقلك وبلاش قلبك لكن لو قلبك هتخسر كتير (خدو الحكمه من افواهى) فى بنات مش بيهمها الحب قد مانها تلاقى انسان بيتكلم جد وكلامه ده هوه انه يتقدملها 

اسائل نفسك الاول انتا جاهز من كله محضر نفسك لخطوه زى دى ولا لسه فى حجات نقصه  ناقصه منصحكش تقولها لانك لو هيه استنتك وانتا قلتلها مفيش نصيب ثق تماما انها هتفقد الثقه فى كل الرجاله لكن لو قلتها من الاول على ظروفك ووافقت ملزمه تكمل معاك


----------



## artamisss (14 ديسمبر 2005)

انا ملاحظه يا جماعه ان البنات اللى ردوا على الموضوع دة كلهم مقتنعين بمبدأ واحد وهو مفيش حب صادق ابدا  وان لو فى حب  يبقى خلال الارتباط الرسمى بس 

عاوزين نعرف رائيكوا يا شباب  البنات ليه اخدوا الفكرة دى عنكوا ؟؟؟؟ وبعدين فى نقطه تانيه   البنت تتاكد ازاى من الانسان اللى قدمها دة انه صريح فى مشاعرة حتى لو كان متخرج وانهم يعرفوا بعض لمجرد المعرفه؟؟


----------



## artamisss (14 ديسمبر 2005)

يعنى ازاى كنت صادق فى مشاعرك ايه  الحاجات او الظواهر اللى تؤكد صدق مشاعرك للطرف الاخر


----------



## artamisss (14 ديسمبر 2005)

معلش ياجماعه ماتستهنوش بالموضوع لانه دلوقتى اصبح منتشر فى الجماعات اكتر من الاول والبنت  نظرا لتأخر  سن الزواج اصبحت كمن يعلق امله بقشه فى وسط مياة لازم  نوضح الامر بالنسبه لكلا الطرفين 

وارجوا التصويت على الموضوع من فضلكوا


----------



## artamisss (14 ديسمبر 2005)

ارجوا التصويت على الموضوع


----------



## Michael (15 ديسمبر 2005)

شوفوا بقى الكلام دة لكل البنات 

بالنسبة لحب الجامعات انا شايف انوا فين منة الى بينجح وفى منة الى مش بينجح ومحدش يقدر يقول انو العلاقة لم لاتنجح من طرف واحد لازم الطرفين يكونوا انهوا الموضوع مع بعض وانا مش بتكلم من محض الخيال انا بتكلم من الواقع والى انا كنت عايشة وكمان الى كنت بشوفة حوالية

الحب كلام جميل جداجدا وشعور حلو
وبالنسبة لو واحد حب واحدة وفضلوا فى الجامعة مع بعض لمدة 4 سنين 
اية الى بيحصل بعد كدة
البنات يخدوا موقف ويطلبوا من الشاب انوا لازم يتقدملها علشان اهلهم مش عاجبهم الحال دة
والشاب طبعا لسة متخرج وهات يا فسح وبعثرة فلوس وعزومات
ويطلع مفلس وقت التخرج
طب وبعدين
يطلب الشاب فرصة من البنت انها تصبر علية شوية
والبنت تصبر
والواد يلاقى شغل لمدة شهرين مثلا
طب وبعدين
يطلع للشاب موضوع الجيش لمدة سنة
والحل 
يطلب من البنت الصبر حتى انتهاء فترة الخدمة
والبنت تبدا تقلق والام توسوس فى مخها وتقولها سيبك منة ابن الجيران ولا ابن عمك نفسة ينجوزك وكلام فارغ كثير قوى
النتيجة 
تاثر البنت بكلام الام
وخلال فترة الجيش الخاصة بالشاب البنت الحلوة تتعرف على واحد مخلص من اكثر من سنة ومعجب بيها
وبعدين 
لما الشاب يخرج من فترة الخدمة ومهدود حيلة وعقلة
و بدل ما يلاقى حبيبة مستنياة بكلمة حلوة ولا حاجة 
المفاجاة
البنت تقولة كل الكلام الى الام كانت بتقولهالها كانة نابع من البنت
والحل
دمار الشاب والحسرة
طب مفيش فايدة
لا فية
ممكن يقنع البنت بسنة كمان 
وتفوت سنة
والنتيجة 
البنت تكون اتعرفت علية اكثر ويكون جاهز من كلة
الشاب جاهز بمبلغ صغير ويتقدم
ولما يتقدم الشاب الى بيحها من الجامعة 
امها تتطلب منة طلبات كثيرة بغرض انها تعجزة
والنتيجة ان الشاب يلعن اليوم الى عرفها
والبنت ولا كانها هنا
وتكمل حياتها مع الشاب الجديد
وتتدمر حياتها هى كمان نتيجة الاسلوب الى هى واخداة


----------



## artamisss (15 ديسمبر 2005)

يعنى يا جماعه انا شايفه هنا وجهتين نظر  البنات واخدين فكرة ان الشباب غير جاديين وغير  منطقيين   والشباب واخد فكرة  ان البنات بتعجزة باستمرار  ومبتقفش معاة قصه كفاحه لحد مايوصلوا 

طيب انا عاوزة اعرف بقى بناء على الكلام السابق    ماهو الحب من وجهه نظر الجنسين الشباب والبنات؟؟؟


----------



## artamisss (15 ديسمبر 2005)

ياريت ياجماعه تصوتوا على الموضوع دة عاوزين نعرف رائيكوا يا شباب ويا شابات


----------



## Coptic Man (16 ديسمبر 2005)

*انا مازلت علي ردي الاثنين زي بعض 

وانا نفسي لسه واخد مقلب زي ده وشاب *


----------



## artamisss (16 ديسمبر 2005)

النسبه مابتتحركش  اكتر من  ان الولاد مقتنعين بانهم صادقين فى مشاعرهم والبنات بقوا بيخافوا 

انا هاكرر سؤالى تانى ياجماعه  ايه هو الحب من وجهه نظركوا ممكن اعرف ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## nabil (19 ديسمبر 2005)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> والان ما الحل ان الشاب الصادق في حبة للفتاة اثناء اثناء الدراسة يكون صريح جداَ مع هذة الفتاة ويجب عليهم معرفة الظروف التي يمكن ان تمر بهم بعد التخرج هل هو الانفصال ؟؟؟ام التخطيط؟؟ ام ماذا......؟؟
> 
> انا مش معاك المفروض لو مش ضامن ظروفك يبقى متقولهاش علشان متقولش انها جرحتك وباعتك ومرحله الجامعه مش حب لانك فيها بتشوف شخصيات كتير فى بنات بتعجب بطريقتها لكن حب موضوع فاشل انصحك تدور بعقلك وبلاش قلبك لكن لو قلبك هتخسر كتير (خدو الحكمه من افواهى) فى بنات مش بيهمها الحب قد مانها تلاقى انسان بيتكلم جد وكلامه ده هوه انه يتقدملها
> 
> اسائل نفسك الاول انتا جاهز من كله محضر نفسك لخطوه زى دى ولا لسه فى حجات نقصه  ناقصه منصحكش تقولها لانك لو هيه استنتك وانتا قلتلها مفيش نصيب ثق تماما انها هتفقد الثقه فى كل الرجاله لكن لو قلتها من الاول على ظروفك ووافقت ملزمه تكمل معاك


وما  زنب الاحساس الذي يعيشة هذا الشاب او هذة الشابة هل يضعة تحت اقدامة ويمشي علية هذا مستحيل..... مستحيل ....
فقد يكون نتيجة عدم الاعتراف هي الوصول الى مرحلة نفسية اخطر لاحد او كلى الطرفين وهي مرحلة الاكتئاب اما اذ كان هناك مصارحة قد يكون هناك حلول بديلة قد يصلا اليها 
مثل الخطوبة المبدئية مثلا .
او الانفصال  ولاكن في هذه الحالة لا يشعر بالتقصير لان هذا  الذي سيكون هو الدافع لنجاحة 
وانا من الطرف الاول  الذي عانيت من عدم اباحتي لمن احببتها وكانت النتيجة مشكلة نفسية مازلت اعاني من اثرها حتى الان  ويوجد كثير من الشباب الذين مرو ا بهذه التجربة ولو عملنا تصويت لرئينا 95% من الشباب والشابات مرو بهذه المشكلة ..........في انتظار ردودكم


----------



## ميرنا (19 ديسمبر 2005)

ماشى يا نبيل بص فى اى حاله من حالات الحب هتطلع  مصدوم او بحاله نفسيه لو حبيتك وحبيتها واتجوزتها بتشوفها بعد الجواز حاجه تانى خالص والحب  بيروح 

 لو حبيتها وقلتها ومش بتحبك هيه هتطلع مصدوم وكرامتك هتتجرح وما ادراك بكرامت الرجاله وطبعا اعرف ناس كتير لازم ترد كرمتها


  لو مش قلتلها خالص بتقول لو قلتلها كان ممكن نكون لبعض مش هترتاح من الاخر

انا من النوع اللى لا اؤمن بلحب اساسا ومفيش حب فى احترام فى ثقه حب لاء

انا بكره حد يتكلم عن حاجه اسمها حب الحب لو بصتلوه بلعقل هتشوف انك بتحبها وتعيش فى خيال ودنيا جميله بين 2 

وفجاءه حد يسيب التانى او الظروف تفرض عليهم كدا 

لكن العقل مفيش بعد الاحترام كفايه اوى دى على الاقل شايف عيوبها وشايفه عيوبك لكن فى الحب مش بتشوف عيوب نهائى من الاخر (الحب اعمى بجد)


----------



## Michael (20 ديسمبر 2005)

مظبوط 
وزى ما بيقولوا 
القرد فى عين امة غزال

وانا كنت بحب واحدة والشعور متبادل 
واول ما خلصت طلبت الخطوبة حتى قبل ما النتيجة تظهر بتاعت الجامعة
وطلبت منها الصبر 
وبعدها لما تشوفنى ولا كأنها تعرفى 
كان كلب عدا ومشى
ودة مأثر فيا جامد حتى الان لانى كنت بحبها حب اعمى
وبعد فترة صغيرة  لاقيها صدفة مع واحد تانى ...
اتمنى الفكرة تكون وصلت
وانا لو لقيت الفرصة انى اقتلها انا متأخرش ابدا

والاولى يا جومانا كنت تضيفة فى التصويت 
ربما


----------



## nabil (22 ديسمبر 2005)

الناس الي بتحكي عنهم يامريان دول مش بيحبو دول في المعنى الاول انانيين يعني مش حب الا للنفس... انتقام ...كرامة.....
يا اخوتي انا لو اتصدمت  كان ارحم من اني اضحي باحساسي على الاقل كنت هعرف بالبلدي راسي من رجلية ولو كنت بحبها مش هندم بالعكس كنت هبقى سعيد وادعلها ربنا يوفقها بس مش عارف ان كان دا احساسي انا بس ولا فية تاني ممكن يعمل زي كدا ولا لا ولو حصل غير كدا دا يبقى دا كان بيضحك على نفسة يعني مش صادق في حبة .......


----------



## Michael (22 ديسمبر 2005)

انا معاك فى كلامك يا نبيل


----------



## artamisss (22 ديسمبر 2005)

اعتقد ياجماعه ان معظمنا بيفرق بين الحب قبل الجواز وبعد الجواز 
واعتقد ان الرجال بالذاااااااااااتتت  بتفرق معاهم  قوى م شكدة ولا ايه


----------



## Michael (22 ديسمبر 2005)

اكيد فى فرق فى كل حاجة ولا اية

وحابب اسمع رايك فى الموضوع دة

مدام انتى قولتى فى التصويت نعم ونعم لية


----------



## artamisss (26 ديسمبر 2005)

يمكن لان فعلا  دلوقتى  الظروف الاقتصاديه  بتحتم على الشباب انهم يحرموا  نفسهم من اجمل احساس  فى عمرهم  هو دة اللى خلى معظم الشباب الاولاد يلعبوا بمشاعر البنات فى الكليه لانهم عارفين كدة كدة مش هايتجوززهم ولا بعد 100 سنه  الا لما يشتغلوا ويلا قوا فرصه يكون بقى سنهم 30 سنه  طبعا البنت مش هاتستنى  لحد الوقت دة وتكون اتجوزت من واحد تانى عندة برضه  30 سنه او اكتر   وتفضل  الحلقه المفرغه تدور فى المجتمع كما هى  لا حل لها .................................................ز


----------



## blackguitar (1 يناير 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> ميرسى جدا يا جماعه انكوا اهتميتوا واقلتوا رائيكوا  وبالنسبه للاخ مايكل   انت جاوبت على سؤالى ان الشاب اصبح كاذب فى مشاعرة  يبقى معنى كدة  ان حتى لو فى ولو نسبه ضئيله جدا  صادقين  البنات برضه مش هاتثق  فيهم  لانها هاتاخد بجمله الموضوع ان كلهم كدابين
> يبقى هنا مش هانقول البنت تتبع احساسها  لكن هايكون فى ظواهر تؤكد وتفرق بين  الشاب الجاد والشاب اللعوب ؟؟؟؟؟




*اكيد فيه فرق يا ديانا الشاب اللعوب همه بس على الخروجات والسهرات واللعب وبس 
الشاب الجاد لازم هيهتم بالانسانه دى ويوبخها لو عملت حاجه غلط ويساعدها فالدراسه لو هو معاها فنفس الكليه ويشجعها على ده
الكلام ده سهل يتعرف بس للاسف في بنات من فرط حبهم بيبقوا عمى وعلى رأى اللى قال مرايا الحب عميا*


----------



## blackguitar (1 يناير 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> ؟؟
> 
> انا مش معاك المفروض لو مش ضامن ظروفك يبقى متقولهاش علشان متقولش انها جرحتك وباعتك ومرحله الجامعه مش حب لانك فيها بتشوف شخصيات كتير فى بنات بتعجب بطريقتها لكن حب موضوع فاشل انصحك تدور بعقلك وبلاش قلبك لكن لو قلبك هتخسر كتير (خدو الحكمه من افواهى) فى بنات مش بيهمها الحب قد مانها تلاقى انسان بيتكلم جد وكلامه ده هوه انه يتقدملها
> 
> اسائل نفسك الاول انتا جاهز من كله محضر نفسك لخطوه زى دى ولا لسه فى حجات نقصه  ناقصه منصحكش تقولها لانك لو هيه استنتك وانتا قلتلها مفيش نصيب ثق تماما انها هتفقد الثقه فى كل الرجاله لكن لو قلتها من الاول على ظروفك ووافقت ملزمه تكمل معاك




*انا فدى معاكى ميه ميه يا ميرنا 
لكن فيه حالات صدقينى عندها استعداد الانتظار
العمليه مش عمليه جزم لكن عمليه نسبه وكل ولد عارف هو من اى حاله 
المهم يدى العقل فرصه للتفكير*


----------



## koki (10 يناير 2006)

موضوع الحب فى فترة الدراسه اعتقد انه مش مظبوط 100% لان فى مثل بيقول صاحب بالين كداب وصاحب ثلاثه منافق . 
اللى داخل كليه داخل يتعلم عشان مستقبله فلازم يهتم الاول بمذاكرته ودراسته وبعدين يشوف حاله والكلام ده موجه بالاخص الى الشباب لانهم اللى بيكونوا غلطانيين والبنت رب المجد خلقها انسانه رقيقه لها مشاعر حساسه جدا وفى الاخر يتحرق دم البنت والشاب يقول هو حصل حاجه0000000
ارجو من الشباب اللى عارفه نفسها كويس انها مش بتاعة حب وكلام من ده ولسه بدرى عليهم ميلعبوش بمشاعر البنات.
اسفه انى طولت عليكم


----------



## Coptic Man (11 يناير 2006)

koki قال:
			
		

> موضوع الحب فى فترة الدراسه اعتقد انه مش مظبوط 100% لان فى مثل بيقول صاحب بالين كداب وصاحب ثلاثه منافق .
> اللى داخل كليه داخل يتعلم عشان مستقبله فلازم يهتم الاول بمذاكرته ودراسته وبعدين يشوف حاله والكلام ده موجه بالاخص الى الشباب لانهم اللى بيكونوا غلطانيين والبنت رب المجد خلقها انسانه رقيقه لها مشاعر حساسه جدا وفى الاخر يتحرق دم البنت والشاب يقول هو حصل حاجه0000000
> ارجو من الشباب اللى عارفه نفسها كويس انها مش بتاعة حب وكلام من ده ولسه بدرى عليهم ميلعبوش بمشاعر البنات.
> اسفه انى طولت عليكم




اولا اهلا بيكي يا كوكي معانا وياريت نشوفك دايما مشاركة كده

وكلامك سليم طبعا بس مش كله :t3: 

انتي بتعتبري اني كل البنات حملان وديعة ده فيه بنات اشرس من اجدع ولد وهي اللي تلعب بالولاد :cry


----------



## koki (12 يناير 2006)

شكرا ليك يا مينا 0هوت على ترحيبك
وانا معاك ان فى بنات اشرس من اجدع ولد لكن ده يرجع لايه 000يعنى الحاله اللى وصلولها دى بسبب ايه ؟ 
انا ممكن اجاوبك على السؤال انهم بيكون معظمهم انخدع كذا مره فى حب صادق منهم لناس ميستهلوش يعنى السبب يرجع بردوا للشباب.
وحتى ان قولنا ان معظم البنات الشرسه دى مش ده السبب الحقيقى اللى خلاهم كده.  فا ده يعنى انهم قله لعدد البنات الكتير اللى كل يوم يتصدم فى شاب شكل


----------



## Coptic Man (12 يناير 2006)

koki قال:
			
		

> شكرا ليك يا مينا 0هوت على ترحيبك
> وانا معاك ان فى بنات اشرس من اجدع ولد لكن ده يرجع لايه 000يعنى الحاله اللى وصلولها دى بسبب ايه ؟
> انا ممكن اجاوبك على السؤال انهم بيكون معظمهم انخدع كذا مره فى حب صادق منهم لناس ميستهلوش يعنى السبب يرجع بردوا للشباب.
> وحتى ان قولنا ان معظم البنات الشرسه دى مش ده السبب الحقيقى اللى خلاهم كده.  فا ده يعنى انهم قله لعدد البنات الكتير اللى كل يوم يتصدم فى شاب شكل



طيب ايه اللي خلي الولاد بقوا كده ولاهما بطبعهم منحرف ؟ :gun: 

وانا ها اجاوبك علي سؤالك من كلامك :budo:


----------



## artamisss (22 يناير 2006)

ياجماعه مشعاوزين ندخل فى تفرعات جانبيه 
 انا ملاحظه حاجه  نسبه التصويت  لازم نرد عليها
 الجنس اللطيف مقتنع ان الولاد كدابييييييييييييين 
والولاد قالوا لالالالالالالالالالالالا طيب فى هنا سؤال للشباب فقط 
  مشاكلكوا ايه هى علشان تضحكوا على البناتاو القله اللى فيكوا اللى بيعملوا كدة ؟؟؟
انا مش بهاجم  الشباب ولا حاجه :t37: 
بس  البنات حصلت لهم عقدة نفسيه منكوا ايه سببها؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (22 يناير 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> ياجماعه مشعاوزين ندخل فى تفرعات جانبيه
> انا ملاحظه حاجه نسبه التصويت لازم نرد عليها
> الجنس اللطيف مقتنع ان الولاد كدابييييييييييييين
> والولاد قالوا لالالالالالالالالالالالا طيب فى هنا سؤال للشباب فقط
> ...


 

ما في حد يستطيع انكار هذا الشئ, فالشباب الفاسد يرمي الى النيل بالبنت و نزع ما يشتهي منها, اما مسألة تحطيمها نفسيا و عاطفيا فقد اصبحت مسألة يتشتطر بل و يتسابق فيها البعض للتتميز, لكن لا تنسوا ان مو كل اصابعكم سوى, يعني في الطيب و في الشرير, فبلاش تعميم احسن تخربوا بيوتنا و بنقى عزابي ههههه


----------



## artamisss (22 يناير 2006)

اذا كانت صوابع ايديك مش زى بعضها ودة صحيح 
فعلا بس الولاد بقى  بقى قليل منهم جدا اللى كويسين 
انت قلت ان فى ناس بترسم الحب على البنات شطااااااااااارة  وانا معاك  فى دة  وللاسف الشديد بقى ولاد المسيح كماااااااان ودى خيييييبه  كارثه علشان نعمل كدة فى اخوتنا البنات 
بس انا شايفه ان نسبه المصداقيه منالولاد قليله جدا فى موضوع المشاعر دة بالذات 
 ممكن يكونوا بيحبوا بجد لكن فجاة تلاقي الحال اتقلب 180 درجه ولا احنا ماننفعش لبعض وينتهى  الموضوع بعذاب البنت  فى مشاعرها لان هى اللى حبت بجد ووثقت فى الشخص اللى حبته 
لكن هو  ماوثقش فى نفسه اولا ولا في حبه ليها ثانيا ولا فيها ثالثا :wub:


----------



## artamisss (19 مارس 2006)

ها  حد عاوز الموضوع ده  ولا لاء 
 انا اصلى مبحبش الزخحمه :36_22_25:


----------



## artamisss (21 مارس 2006)

حد عاااااااااااوز الموووووووووووووضوووووووووووع  دة:36_19_5:


----------



## ميرنا (25 أغسطس 2006)

*انتى حطاه فوق دماغك ليه متسبيه*


----------



## Coptic Man (25 أغسطس 2006)

*سبيه يا بنتي

عاوزة تشليه ليه*


----------



## ميرنا (25 أغسطس 2006)

*مرقعه حريم صحيح*


----------



## Coptic Man (25 أغسطس 2006)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لاتعليق*


----------



## ميرنا (25 أغسطس 2006)

*ايه هوا دا داخل تقول لا تعليق بتزود مشركاتك يعنى ولا ايه*


----------



## ميريت (25 أغسطس 2006)

انا عندي وجهه نظر تانيه
انا شايفه انه ممكن يكون الولد في الاول بيلعب ويتسلي
لكن لو حب البنت دي بجد هيخاف علي صورته قدامها ويمكن يتغير عشان بيحبها
ويحاول يحافظ عليها علي قد ما يقدر
وحتي لو الحب دا مكملش بالجواز لظروف معينه فهو بينه وبين نفسه بيحبها
وهي كمان عمرها مهتلعب بواحد بتحبه
حتي لو متجوزتوش
هي بينها وبين نفسها بتحبه
مش كل الحل الي بيتقلب بجواز
بس هنا احنا بنتكلم عن الصدق
لو فيه حب يبقا فيه صدق
لكن لو مفيش حب يبقا فيه خداع


----------



## Coptic Man (25 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *ايه هوا دا داخل تقول لا تعليق بتزود مشركاتك يعنى ولا ايه*



*لاء داخل اضحك واثبت حالة 

وبعدين ايه لزمة تزويد المشاركات للادمن هو انا عاوز اترقي :beee: *


----------



## ميرنا (25 أغسطس 2006)

*ليه لاء طمع بقا ولا افترا هوا عيب ولا حرام لسمح الله*


----------



## ميريت (25 أغسطس 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه    
شكلكوا حلو وانتو بتتناقروا كدا


----------



## Coptic Man (25 أغسطس 2006)

*طيب صورة يا فؤاد هههههههه

قصدي يا ميريت يا بنت امون*


----------



## ميريت (25 أغسطس 2006)

فؤاد ياهوت
دا انا حتي شكلي ميجبش خالص


----------



## Coptic Man (25 أغسطس 2006)

*لاء يجيب ههههههه

بس ركزي شوية*


----------



## ميرنا (26 أغسطس 2006)

*حلوا ركزى شويه دى *


*متركزى يا بنت مش يمكن تجيبى احسن منه كمان*


----------



## ميريت (26 أغسطس 2006)

هعيط


----------



## ميرنا (26 أغسطس 2006)

*عيطى عيطى محدش واخد منها حاجه *


*بس صحيح هتعيطى ليه*


----------



## ميريت (26 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *عيطى عيطى محدش واخد منها حاجه *
> 
> 
> *بس صحيح هتعيطى ليه*


 


عشان هوت بيقول اني شكلي يجيب علي فؤاد


----------



## ميرنا (26 أغسطس 2006)

*مفيش مستحيل وبعد كدا ماله فؤاد ما زى العسل اهوه*


----------



## Coptic Man (26 أغسطس 2006)

*قوليليها يا ميرنا

انتي تطولي تبقي شبهه هههههههه*


----------



## ميرنا (26 أغسطس 2006)

*ايوه عندك حق يا هوت*


*هوا صحيح مكلبظ اوى وشكلو مش حلو وقصير وعبيط وصوته بيصدعنى وعامل فيها فريد شوقى *

*بس اهوه احسن من غيرو بردو*


----------



## ميريت (26 أغسطس 2006)

هعيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــط


مليش دعوه حد يدافع عني


ايه راحوا فين بتوع النايتي محدش بيدافع عني ليه


----------



## ميرنا (26 أغسطس 2006)

*يووووووووووووووووه صدعتينى هعيط هعيط انتى هتعيطى دموع دهب متعيطى وتخلصينى فى نهارك  دا*


----------



## ميريت (26 أغسطس 2006)

هو الصراحه مش ببطل عياط
ولا ايه النظام ياهوت


----------



## Coptic Man (26 أغسطس 2006)

*تلاقيهم بياكلوا نايتي :beee: 

الا قوليلي يا ميرنا هو فؤاد المطواه اللي واخدها في وشه بالعرض

راح اثرها ولا لسه ومنخره ايه ظروفها لسه قد منخير ابو الهول 

تصوري يا ميريت كانوا ناويين ينقلوا مناخيره لابو الهول

شايفة القيمة التاريخية لفؤاد اللي مش عاجبك انك شبهه :t32: *


----------



## ميرنا (26 أغسطس 2006)

*يا هوت دا اخد مطوه تانى معرفتش وبقى شكلو اجمل *


----------



## ميريت (26 أغسطس 2006)

ياخرابي


هعيط هعيط هعيط هعيط هعيط


مليش دعوه


حد يشيل العيال ي من هنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ميرنا (26 أغسطس 2006)

*عيال عيال ايه يا ممروط شباب زى الورد معاكى تقولى عيال اخس اخس *


*ولا اكمنك شبه فؤاد يعنى*


----------



## Coptic Man (26 أغسطس 2006)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه

طبعا انتي غيرانه منه علشان واخد مطوتين وانتي لاء

بس سهلة نديكي 3 انتي تامري 

احنا نشرحلك علشان تبقي مبسوطة ههههههه

بس بلاش دموع الفرحة علشان مخي بيورم من العياط*


----------



## ميرنا (26 أغسطس 2006)

*لا بلاش تشريح لحسن متلاقيش عريس *

*كفايه كام مطوه هيعملو منظر*


----------



## ميريت (26 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *عيال عيال ايه يا ممروط شباب زى الورد معاكى تقولى عيال اخس اخس *
> 
> 
> *ولا اكمنك شبه فؤاد يعنى*


 




يعني ايه ممروط دي الي كل شويه تقوليهالي


انا مش شبه فؤاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااد

ولا ايه النظام يا رامي:nunu0000: :nunu0000: :nunu0000: :nunu0000:


----------



## ميريت (26 أغسطس 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *طبعا انتي غيرانه منه علشان واخد مطوتين وانتي لاء*
> 
> ...


 



فينهم بتوع النايتي
يجيوا يلحقونييييييييييييييييييييييييي
ن العيال دي


----------



## ميريت (26 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *لا بلاش تشريح لحسن متلاقيش عريس *
> 
> *كفايه كام مطوه هيعملو منظر*


 



لاء يا ميرنا فيكي الخير


هعيطططططططططططططططططططططط


----------



## ميرنا (26 أغسطس 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> يعني ايه ممروط دي الي كل شويه تقوليهالي
> 
> 
> انا مش شبه فؤاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااد
> ...


 

*ممروط دى دلع ميريت مش لاقيه احلى من كدا افهمهوها بقى هعشلكم قرن افهم فيكم*


*كدا بردو فى حد يتبرى انه شبه فؤاد طب الكل يتمنى يكون شبه دا كنز يبنتى مشوفتيش هوت هوا بيقولك انفه كانو هيودهوا لابو الهول بس يا شيخه دا ثوره يا بنتى*


----------



## ميرنا (26 أغسطس 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> لاء يا ميرنا فيكي الخير
> 
> 
> هعيطططططططططططططططططططططط


 

*انتى مش حافظه غير الكلمه دى ولا ايه متهمدى يا بت وتعقلى وتركزى *


----------



## REDEMPTION (27 أغسطس 2006)

*+*

*معلش يا جماعه انا ما قريتش كل المشاركات فى الموضوع ده لكن احب اعلق على الموضوع الرئيسى وهو هل ممكن يكون فيه شباب صادق فى حبه اثناء الدراسه ؟؟*


*صدقونى احنا ممكن نجاوب على كل الاسئله اللى بتدور فى دماغنا تجاه الحب من خلال معرفتنا الاكيد بـــ ... ما هو الحب ؟؟؟؟ *

*من وجهة نظرى فى الشخص الجاد فعلا وصادق فعلا فى مشاعره .. بتكون تصرفاته واضحه جداً ... فلو فرضنا انه وقع فى الحب اثناء الدراسه .. مع انى دايماً بقول ان الشخص الجاد الناضج فعلا ما يسمحش لعواطفه او عقله انها تفكر فى الحب الا اذا كان يقدر يفتح بيت ويتحمل المسئوليه كامله بلا مساعدة بابا وماما  ..... ولكن هفترض انه لقى بنت رائعه بكل المقاييس ... وزى ما بيقول الكتاب المقدس ان امرأه فاضله من يجدها ثمنها يفوق اللالىء ... وشعر بأنجذاب قوى ناحيتها ... فالافضل فى الحاله دى انه يروح ويتقدم لها هى اولا ويقولها على كل ظروفه بكل صدق ووضوح تام ... وما يحاولش بعد كده انه يتعبها او يتعب نفسه ... بل الافضل انه يترك كل شىء على ربنا ... وهو بصفته انسان ناضج وحر اخد خطوه ايجابيه فى الموضوع .. والخطوه المهمه بعد كده هى انه يسعى للفوز بالبنت دى (( الرائعه )) .... *

*ولكن بنظرة واقعيه للحياه التى نحياها نجد انه بنسبة 99.9 % من الشباب الذى يرتبط بقصة حب اثناء الدراسة .. هو شاب غير ناضج بالمره .. يعيش فتره مراهقه طبيعيه ... ولا لوم عليه اطلاقاً .. لانه طبيعى جداً ان توجد لدينا ميول غريزيه تجاه الجنس الاخر ... ولكن الحكمه هنا فى توجيه هذه الميول والغرائز توجيه سليم وقيادتها حتى تستقر على بر الامان ...*

*صدقونى يا اخوتى .... نحن نعيش فى عصر قلة فيه المحبه الصادقه ... واصبحت هناك مقاييس اخرى لشريك الحياه .... غير التى نشأنا فى كنفها .... *

*واصبحنا الان نرى ايضاً ان ... رجل فاضل من يجده ثمنه يفوق اللألىء ....*


*صلواتكم ....*


*طارق*


----------



## artamisss (27 أغسطس 2006)

*  ميرسى  ياطارق على مشاركتك ورايك  بس برضه لسه فى امراه فاضله ثمنها يفوق الللالئ  ماتقلقلش  مش الراجل بس اللى ثمنه كدة 

بالنسبه لحكايه الميول الطبيعيه اللى  انت قلت عليها  نااااااااااااس كتير  من الشباب بالذات لانهم لا بيقروا ولا بيتقثقوا  بالكتب الصح  مايعرفوش ان اللى هما فيه ده فترة  مراهقه  ولا لاء  ميعرفوش انهم كبروا بعقلهم  ولا لاء  علشان  كدة تلاقيهم بيخبطوا كتير فى فترة الجامعه 

الحب مش زى اللى بيطلع فى الافلام  السينما دى خييييييييييييييياللللللللل كاتب  بيحلم يكون الواقع  كدة  
وللاسف  ده اللى بيحصل فى الجامعه  وبالذذذذذذذذاتتتتتت لما يكون لسه الاختلاط حديث فى اولى جامعه تلاقى الجنسين  مش مصدقين نفسهم  انهم هايقعدوا جنب  ولا    ولا الخ 

لكن القضيه اللى انا طرحتها فى سؤالى  هنا  ان فى شباب كتير ولاد بيحب يلعب بديله قبل حتى مايقول يا جواز  بمعنى  اصح  يعيش حياته قبل ما يتزنق فى القفص الذهبى  هو ده  اللى انا بسال عليه  هل كل شخص بقى يروح يقول لبنت انا  بحبك ومعجب  بيكى ووووو الخ  تصدقه ؟؟؟ يعنى  هل الشاااااااااب اصبح  كاذب فى مشاعرة  على المستوى العام للشباب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## ميرنا (27 أغسطس 2006)

*ياا ديانا افرد انى دا حب كذا مره لكن جه عندك وحبك بجد محدش هيغرف دا غيرك انتى*

*ولو هيلعب بيكى انتى اللى هتخليه كدا ولو بيحبك ويحترمك بردو انتى هتخلى كدا*


----------



## REDEMPTION (28 أغسطس 2006)

*+*

*ميريت ....*

*الحكاية مش قاعده ثابته .. لو اتضح انه فيه شباب مثلا صادقين فى حبهم يبقى على طول اى شاب يجى يقولى بحبك اصدقه !!!!! ... طبعا الحكاية مش كده ابداً .....*

*فيه امور كتيره جداً بتحكم الموضوع ده .... اولها مدى نضوج الفتاه .. وثانياً نضوج الشاب وسمعته وسلوكه فى الكليه .. دى مراحل مبدئيه للحكم على مصداقية الشاب الجاد من غيره ...*

*كمان فى حاجه مهمه جدا يا ميريت عاوز الفت انتباهك ليها ... عاوز اقولك انه ممكن جدا الشاب يكون فعلا حاسس انه بيحب البنت دى .. ولو جه وقالها بحبك هيكون فعلا صادق ...لكن يا ترى امتى هتكتمل مصداقيته فى الكلام ؟؟؟؟ ... طبعا لما يتوج الحب ده بالنهاية الطبيعيه له .. وهى الارتباط الرسمى ... فالسؤال هنا .. هل يا ترى الشاب ده قادر فعلا انه يرتبط رسمياً .. ولو بعد الكليه ؟؟؟ ... وهل يا ترى الانسان ده على درجة عاليه من النضوج هتخليه يبقى عارف ان كلمة بحبك دى زى وعد او عهد بينى وبينه .. تلزمه انه يسعى علشان يرتبط بىّ ؟؟؟  ....*

*الحكاية يا ميريت صعب اوى تقاس بنسبه ... ابداً .. فلو فرضنا مثلا ( وده مستحيل  ) ان نسبة المصداقيه فى الشباب 90% .. معنى كده انه لو جه حد وقالى انه بيحبنى هيكون من الـ 90 % دول ؟؟؟؟ ! ... طبعا لاء .... فاللى عاوز اقلهولك يا ميريت ... انك انتى لازم تتمسكى بربنا اوى اوى علشان ما تتحطيش فى تجربه قاسيه مع شاب مستهتر ... ممكن تكون عواقب التجربه دى قاسيه جداً ... تدمرك .... *

*كمان سؤالك هل الشباب اصبح كاذب فى مشاعره ؟ ... السؤال ده انا جاوبت عليه .. لما قولت ان بنسبة 99.9 % من الشباب اللى بيرتبط بقصص حب اثناء الدراسه غير ناضج بالمره .. طالما غير ناضج هيبقى صادق ازاى يا ميريت ؟؟   *

*وعلشان تكون اجابتى واضحه اكتر ....*

*لا تصدقى اى شاب يقول لكى بحبك ... الى ان يثبت العكس ... ولو هو جاد فعلا هيثبت ليكى انه بيحبك من غير ما يتعب او يتعبك معاه ... ومش معنى انك ما تصدقهوش انك مثلا تعامليه بجفاء .. او بقسوه .. لاء طبعاً .. لكن تعامليه بتحفظ وحرص ... *

*وللتوضيح يا ميريت .. انا لما قولت  (( واصبحنا الان نرى ايضاً ان ... رجل فاضل من يجده ثمنه يفوق اللألىء ....  )) ... العباره دى بتدل على ندرة االرجل الفاضل فى هذا العصر .. وليس ان كل الرجال فاضلين والنساء ليست كذلك ... فتأملى العباره جيداً ... رجل فاضل (( من يجده )) .... من يجده .. بمعنى ان وُجد رجل فاضل فأن ثمنه يفوق اللالىء *

*كل محبة وتقدير الى شخصك .... *


*صلواتك .. *

*طارق ..*


----------



## REDEMPTION (28 أغسطس 2006)

*+*

*اسف يا ديانا او ( ارطاميس ) ... انا غلطت فى الاسم معلش *

*ارطاميس ... وليست ميريت .... الاتنين واحد طبعا   *


----------



## ميرنا (28 أغسطس 2006)

*ردك حلو جدا يا طارق *


----------



## REDEMPTION (28 أغسطس 2006)

*+*

*اشكرك كتير يا ميرنا ... دايماً كده رافعه من روحى المعدنيه ... سورى .. المعنويه   *


----------



## ميرنا (28 أغسطس 2006)

*اى خدمه *


----------



## artamisss (29 أغسطس 2006)

* بصى ي ا ميرنا  انتى  احيانا  ممكن  تحبى  شخص  ويقعد يعملك الفيلم عربى  حقيقه 
وبحبك ويجبلك الورد ويكلمك ويسال عليكى ووووووو الخ 
وفى الاخر برضه متعرفيش اذا كان بيحبك ولا  لاء


بالنسبه لطارق  بص ياطارق انا مش بتكلم على حب الجامعه فقط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  لكن على المستوى العام 
الموضوع  ده يمكن منتشر فى البلاد المفتوحه  زى القاهرة واسكندريه اكتر
ممكن تلاقى واحد عنده 25 سنه وبيشتغل  ومستواه كويس 

وبررررررضه تدور الحلقه المفرغه  ويعمل الفيلم الهندى  يطلع مابيحبهاش فى الاخر  عااادى  جدا 
*


----------



## REDEMPTION (29 أغسطس 2006)

*+*

*الاخت العزيزه ديانا ..*

*مسالة ان الشاب يبقى عنده 25 سنه وبرضه بيلف ويدور .. دى مساله تحكمها الاخلاق والتربيه ... صدقينى يا ديانا انا مش بقولك كلام وخلاص ... انا شاب وشوفت كتييير اوى .. واتعلمت .. ان اجمل شىء فى حياة الانسان انه يحترم ذاته وكيانه ... ممكن يقع فى لحظة من اللحظات ... مش عيب .. لكن المهم انه ما يستمرش فى السقوط ولا ينهض ... ما يخليش اى رغبة او شهوة جواه تسيطر عليه ... لان الحب ده احيانا بيكون جوا بعض الشباب المراهق ( بغض النظر عن السن ) احيانا بيكون كاحتياج لفتره معينه .. كمثلاً اخفاق فى الدراسة .. او مشاكل بين الاهل .. وفى الحالات دى بيلجىء بعض الشباب الى البحث عن حبيب ليعوضه احساسه بالفشل ... وغيره .. ده يعتبر برضه من وجهة نظرى شهوه .. شهوة الحب الوقتى ... قريت من فتره عباره جميله اوى اسمحيلى اقولها .... بتقول ... ليس عار على الانسان ان يسقط امام الالم .. ولكن العار ان ينهار امام اللذه ... *

*وللحديث بقية ان اراد المسيح له المجد *


----------



## artamisss (29 أغسطس 2006)

* كلامك  حلو  جدا يا طارق  بس انا بتكلم على الاشخاص السويين  اللى بنشوفهم فى  الشغل معانا  او فى الجامعه  او فى حته من  مجالات الحياه   يبقى في كدة نااس متخصصى كدب  كل غايتهم فىالدنيا  يوقعوا البنت   وبيتهيئلى الموضوع ده منتشر شويه بين الولاد    اه البت دى انا ارهانكو هاتقع من اول مرة   يعنى  اللى انا بقصده بكلامى  هنا  ان لييييييييييه فى شباب  كدة  ليه بقى في استغلال سيئ للمشاعر 
*


----------



## REDEMPTION (29 أغسطس 2006)

*+*

*شوفى يا ديانا ... انا مؤمن بشىء ... من شب على شىء شاب عليه ... بمعنى ان لو انسان اتربى على الصح واصبح عنده قيم ومبادىء ... فأكيد مش هيستغل مشاعر البنت وعواطفها استغلال سىء ... لكن تأكدى وخليها قاعده ثابته عندك ... ودى نصيحة من اخ اكبر ( تقريباً  ) ان اغلب شبابنا الايام دى غير صادق فى مشاعره ... وانا بقول اغلب مش كل ... لانه اكيد اكيد هتلاقى شباب كويس ومحترم ... ولو حبينا نفحص الموضوع من العمق .. هنقول ان كذب المشاعر منتشر اكتر فى المجتمعات الشرقيه ... لاسباب كتير ... منها الحالة الاقتصاديه ... والبيئه .. والعادات والتقاليد .. ويمكن انا بخص بالعادات والتقاليد بالاكثر مصر ... فاغلب الشباب ظروفه الاقتصاديه سيئه ... وفى نفس الوقت عاوز يرتبط ويحب .. لان دى ميول طبيعيه .. فلما يرتبط بقصة حب مع فتاه اكيد هيرسم الاحلام الورديه .. ولكنه لما بيصطدم بالواقع .. بيضطر انه ينسحب .. فيه شباب بيبقوا بالبلدى يعنى (( مخهم فاضى )) .. بلا هدف او اى شىء يثبت ان ليهم كيان .. دول ما تعبوش فى حياتهم بالرغم من ان ممكن تكون حالتهم الماديه سيئه جداً .. لكنهم بلا هدف او مبادىء .. طبيعى جداً النوعيات دى مش هتكون صادقه فى مشاعرها .... *

*دايماً كنت بقول لزميلاتنا لما كنا بنخدم زمان فى الكنيسه ... لازم تعاملى الشاب على انه كاذب فى مشاعره ... لغاية ما يثبت بالدليل القاطع انه صادق ... ودى اسلم طريقه للبنت فى انها تحافظ على نفسها وعلى مشاعرها ... لان مشاعرها دى المفروض تكون بكر لزوجها فقط لا غير ... لان ما فيش اى انسان فى الكون يستحق مشاعرها غير الانسان اللى هترتبط بيه .... ايضاً الشاب بالمثل ... صدقينى لو انسان صادق بالفعل فى مشاعره هتلاقى ارتياح معاه فى كلامه ... هتشعرى انك مطمنه جدا وانتى بتتكلمى معاه .. هتشعرى بسلام جواكى ... هتشعرى كمان وده الاهم ان ربنا موجود وسطيكم ... *

*معلش انا طولت عليكم شويه  *

*صلواتكم  *


----------



## artamisss (14 سبتمبر 2006)

* على فكرة يا طارق انت كلامك ممتاز جدااااااااااااااا 

وبالنسبه لكونك اخ اكبر  منى  فا هو مش تقريبا  ده اكيدا هههههههههههه


منتظرة بقيه مشااااااااااركتك معانا  يا طارق*


----------

